# Gaggia Accademia Problems!



## gdibben2100 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi all,

I have had the Accademia for several months now and for some reason over the last few weeks it has only been delivering half a cup when sbs dial set to strong. It also occasionly makes a slight shreaking sound too.

Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## rcnz (Nov 3, 2020)

Hi.

I see no responses to your post. Did you resolve your issue?

My Accademia (three years old and regular Gaggia services up to date) has worked as advertised until yesterday.

For cup size CAFFÈ button: barely a big teaspoon LUNGO & ESPRESSO fine, i.e. normal delivery.

Grateful for any gen!

Thanks

Robin..


----------

